# [EVDL] For sale, Azure Dynamics AC55 EV drive system



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought this was the drive you were going to use on your conversion 
instead of the MES. How is the Scion conversion going?





> Tony Hwang wrote:
> 
> > Unused (never powered up or installed) Azure Dynamics AC55 drive
> > system.
> ...


----------

